
Human-carrying drone debuts at CES - benologist
http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/06/technology/ces-2016-ehang-drone/index.html
======
mojoe
It lasts just long enough for my round trip commute! Too bad the entire route
is restricted airspace. If they ever release I wonder how these will be
regulated under existing laws.

------
justncase80
What happens if a bird flies into the rotors? Is there a failsafe for that?

How would two drones know not to fly into each other?

------
milkey_mouse
Isn't that just called a helicopter?

------
dTal
A self-driving flying car? Now I've seen everything.

